# Diesel Fuel Additive



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

What's everyone's favorite diesel fuel additive and anti gel additive? All experiences, both good and bad, are also welcome!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We have an excellent article in the articles section about additives. check it out.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

This is what I use and get an extra couple hours running time. The engine runs a little smoother and cooler on hot days under power. I get the bigger containers, but the same stuff. Now that's using off road fuel also. PJ
Forgot to mention that's 6 years of use and my injectors have never been touched and remain clean to this day.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I haven't had a diesel tractor for years so I'm just getting back into the swing of things. This is what I started using but I thought I would see what everyone likes. 
* should I be using off road fuel? What's the difference?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

No road tax! 

Off road fuel is dyed red, so don't use it in your on road diesel vehicles. Heavy fine if a DOT check finds it in your tank, reason for the red dye. PJ


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Using something is better than using nothing..
Read & follow the directions.. I've seen BAD THINGS happen to pumps when not following the directions on the bottle.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I agree 100%! The mixture is on the bottle and knowing it's hard getting the correct mix in the tractor tanks, unless their bone dry when mixing. I wait until my storage tank on the truck is empty and mix accordingly when filling, I then just pump it out of the tank into the tractor with the proper mix. If you use cans, it's pretty easy. I personally wouldn't put more than the recommended dose per gallon, a tad less would be ok.
Oh yes, check your fuel filters regularly. 



thepumpguysc said:


> Using something is better than using nothing..
> Read & follow the directions.. I've seen BAD THINGS happen to pumps when not following the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

PJ161 said:


> No road tax!
> 
> Off road fuel is dyed red, so don't use it in your on road diesel vehicles. Heavy fine if a DOT check finds it in your tank, reason for the red dye. PJ


Thanks....Oh I know about the dye. I thought maybe there was other additives, etc.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Using something is better than using nothing..
> Read & follow the directions.. I've seen BAD THINGS happen to pumps when not following the directions on the bottle.


Thank you. I know an additive is important so that's why I'm reaching out to see if one product is better than another.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

PJ161 said:


> I agree 100%! The mixture is on the bottle and knowing it's hard getting the correct mix in the tractor tanks, unless their bone dry when mixing. I wait until my storage tank on the truck is empty and mix accordingly when filling, I then just pump it out of the tank into the tractor with the proper mix. If you use cans, it's pretty easy. I personally wouldn't put more than the recommended dose per gallon, a tad less would be ok.
> Oh yes, check your fuel filters regularly.


Thank you. I use cans so mixing is pretty accurate.


----------



## Evad (Oct 29, 2018)

PJ161 said:


> This is what I use and get an extra couple hours running time. The engine runs a little smoother and cooler on hot days under power. I get the bigger containers, but the same stuff. Now that's using off road fuel also. PJ
> Forgot to mention that's 6 years of use and my injectors have never been touched and remain clean to this day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41411


Two dumb questions as I am new to tractors AND to diesel. 1) If you don't protect against gelling and your fuel gels, when the temperature warms up do things go back to normal? Or is the gelling not reversible? 2) I have heard a lot of people recommend the Power Service listed above but does it have a fuel stabilizer? It doesn't say so on the bottle.


----------



## Evad (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies  I did some research and figured this out myself and decided I would post here if anyone else references this thread. 

For Power Service brand, the silver bottle is the good stuff, and the white bottle is additive for winter use only, meaning you use both bottles in the winter. Thanks!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I buy bulk 2-EHN, Amsoil Diesel Injector Clean, and Opti-Lube XL all in 5 gallon pails and then I mix them accordingly. I'm going to switch out the Opti-lube for biodiesel once I find a good supplier or start making it myself.


----------



## Hummer (May 8, 2015)

I have had several truckers tell me they go to Wally World and get the 2 cycle oil that is mixed with gas for chainsaws etc. When they fill their big saddle tanks they put a half quart in the tanks for a little more upper cylinder lubrication.

Thus I have been doing the same for last five years or more and I also add 4 oz to every tank of gas I fill up in my GMC 2500 and Suburban and Honda Pilot. I buy the below by the gallon so 4 oz per tank in road vehicles treats many tanks of gas. I am down to about six gallons of it in my stock.

*Super Tech TC-W3 Outboard 2-Cycle Engine Oil, 1 Gallon *


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

For diesel most recommendations I’ve seen range between 50:1 and 100:1 with 2-stoke oil. At the low end of concentration that would require about 25oz per 20 gallons of diesel. 

I looked at doing this at one time, but I just found it to be very expensive compared to optilube, and it doesn’t lubricate as well.


----------

